# Wi-Fi router with ADSL2+



## Bhav (Aug 2, 2012)

I want to buy a modem with wifi and adsl2+ also my net provider is MTNL 

TP-LINK 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8951ND | Router | Flipkart.com 

should i buy this one or any other please help me


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 2, 2012)

Its 150Mbps router. Contact your local TP-Link distributor Regional Distributors - Welcome to TP-LINK. Ask 'em they offer better price. When I asked the one in my are I was told this 150Mbps costs Rs.1600+tax i.e Rs.1680 and the 300Mbps costs Rs.1900+tax i.e Rs.1995. So, why pay more and get it from flipkart? Get the 300Mbps locally.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

D-Link D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2+ 4-Port Wi-Fi Router | Router | Flipkart.com
I use it.....If u want I can post some


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Aug 2, 2012)

^^ i am using the same.. pretty good coverage..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 2, 2012)

Bhav said:


> I want to buy a modem with wifi and adsl2+ also my net provider is MTNL
> 
> TP-LINK 150 Mbps Wireless N ADSL2+ Modem Router TD-W8951ND | Router | Flipkart.com
> 
> should i buy this one or any other please help me



if your budget is ~2.5k, then simply buy either what pratyush has suggested, or *this*.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 2, 2012)

^^
Yup, that's the 300N model I mentioned above. 

And D-Link 2750U users, are you facing any type of problems? Any disconnection or such problems? I heard a lot of 2730U and 2750U users having such problems.


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

^No problem!!!!


----------



## papul1993 (Aug 2, 2012)

Get the tp link 8961. Am using it and it's good.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 2, 2012)

go for tp link model mentioned above. its vfm.



saswat23 said:


> ^^
> Yup, that's the 300N model I mentioned above.
> 
> And D-Link 2750U users, are you facing any type of problems? Any disconnection or such problems? I heard a lot of 2730U and 2750U users having such problems.



I am a 2730U user for past 06 months. No problems faced till date.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 2, 2012)

And what's the use of that USB port in 2750U? Has anyone used it to check if it works or not?


----------



## sling-shot (Aug 2, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> ^^
> Yup, that's the 300N model I mentioned above.
> 
> And D-Link 2750U users, are you facing any type of problems? Any *disconnection or such* problems? I heard a lot of 2730U and 2750U users having such problems.



Now that you mention disonnection, I am facing this problem in particular while using mobiles (Both Android and Symbian) along with a low signal within a short distance.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/networking/160235-n150-d-link-dsl-2730u-wifi-but-no-signal-next-room.html


----------



## pratyush997 (Aug 2, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> And what's the use of that USB port in 2750U? Has anyone used it to check if it works or not?


Can be connected to usb flash drive or connected to 3g usb Modem or printer!


----------



## Chirag (Aug 2, 2012)

Skip Dlink 2750U and 2730U. I have both of them and I face disconnection problems a lot. Sometimes the connection drops and have to manually reboot the router. Sometimes even after rebooting, it doesn't connect to the internet. I have to wait for 1-2 minutes before it starts working. Rebooting router doesn't help. I just have to wait. Don't buy it.


----------



## msn (Aug 2, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> And what's the use of that USB port in 2750U? Has anyone used it to check if it works or not?



It has USB storage feature. I connect my Flash drive and i am able to access it via windows explorer \\192.168.1.1\u_disk\usb1_1\

There is one option of *Storage User Account Setup *in Router Advanced setting you can use that and create user for storage and its password as well. 




> Can be connected to usb flash drive or connected to 3g usb Modem or printer!



Pratyush997 - Only Dlink USB data card works & not any other card is compatible.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info buddy.


----------

